# Admission Criteria for MBBS Universities



## Danish Ahmed (Jun 24, 2013)

salaam guys 

can any one tell me what are the admission criteria in MBBS universities in Pakistan e.g like agha khan and university of health and science Lahore 
1.minimum marks in fsc 
2. minimum marks in scieince subjects 




thank you...


----------



## Mano_k11 (Jul 4, 2013)

I heard u have to obtain atleast 660/1100 to qualify for application into med colleges


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Keep in mind that those are minimums, meaning that most people will be well above what is required. Aim for 70%+ marks to be competitive and 75-80% for the big time places (I speak as an international applicant, mind you).For local seats, 80+% is prob what you should be looking at to have a shot. Also keep in mind that entry tests can make or break a potential admission. 

Check out websites of respective colleges to find out what their minimum criteria are, but most will give you general details along with what was previously stated by Mano..


----------



## rinkle (May 3, 2014)

I do not know the admission process in the other countries but I know the process for admission in MBBS in China. You have to send the scanned copy of your photographs as well as your other documents to the email id provided on the email id provided on the website. They can either reject or accept your form. If accepted, after that you have to fill the application form.


----------

